# SATA zu USB funktioniert nicht



## baddimi (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte von einer Notebook-SATA Festplatte Daten übertragen. Hierzu habe ich mir bei Conrad so einen Adapter geholt, der sowohl für SATA und IDE Festplatten geeignet ist. Ich soll den Adapter ins USB stecken, daran mit einem SATA Kabel die Festplatte anschließen und in die steckdose stecken, dann soll alles funktionieren.

Da ich Win 7 Pro x 64 soll ich auch keine extra Treiber installieren, dieses soll automatisch erfolgen - so die Anleitung. Leider wird die Festplatte nicht angezeigt.
Der Adapter wird vom System erkannt und im "Gerätemanager" unter Laufwerke als "WDC WD32 00BEKT-75A250T0 USB Device" angezeigt. In der Anleitung steht jedoch, dass der Adapter "JM20338 SATA, USB Combo" im Gerätemanager angezeigt werden soll.
Des Weiteren wirt in der Verwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung ein Datenträger angezeigt und als "dynamisch" bezeichnet, die Festplatte selber bzw. das Volumen werden nicht angezeigt.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Gedankenanstoss geben, wie ich das Problem angehen kann? Ich hoffe, dass ich das Problem ausführlich genug beschrieben habe, falls nicht, bitte ich es zu entschuldigen und werde alle relevanten Informationen nachträglich bringen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Baddimi


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2012)

also, zum verständnis: du hast einen adapter, der auf die sata platte kommt und die daten an usb sendet und per steckdose mit strom versorgt ? dadurch hast du nichts anderes als eine normale externe festplatte. 

hast du mal erst die hdd angeshclossen und dann die stromzufuhr gestartet? afaik, muss bei sata immer ein neustart erfolgen damit sata geräte geladen werden, das bedeutet in dem falle müsste der adapter neu starten. 

ist der adapter auch richtig mit der festplatte verbunden? daten und strom ?


----------



## Spiff (27. April 2012)

Soweit ich weis brauchen Notebookplatten nicht mal eine externe Stromversorgung. Ich schliesse meine immer nur über USB an das läuft bis jetzt prima. Kannst du mal einen Link des Adapters posten?


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. April 2012)

Wenn er keine AHCI/ Hotplug an hat gehts auch nicht.
Da heisst es entweder einschalten, oder im Gerätemanager nach neuen geräten suchen lassen.

und 2,5" Platten brauchen schon noch extra Strom wenn die Platine nicht gerade die Beste ist bei USB:

Der Conrad Adapter melded sich mich dem Adapter Controller Namen eigendlich nicht, sondern nur mit der HDD, so macht er es ja auch bei Dir.


----------



## baddimi (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für promte Antworten, ich versuche mal chronologisch vorzugehen.

@Stryke7
Ja, im Grunde ist es eine externe Festplatte, angeschlossen an USB über den Adapter von Conrad - hier der Link dazu: Adapter. Die reihenfolge wurde genau so eingehalten: erst die festpaltte an USB, danach die Stromzufuh. Alle Stecker sitzen fest und sind korrekt miteinander verbunden.

@Spiff
Hier geht es leider nicht ohne Strom, die Platte rotiert nicht und wird auch nicht im Gerätemanager angezeigt. Der Link zum Adapter ist oben.

@mickythebeagle
Was ist eine AHCI/Hotplug? Im Gerätemanager wird die Festpaltte ja erkannt und die Suche nach neuer Hardware liefert keine weiteren Ergebnisse.

@all
kann es eventuelle sein, dass die Fetplatte auf die gleiche Ressource wie z.B. Kartenslott oder andere Pheripherie zugreift und es deswegen zu einem Konflikt kommt?

Grüße
Baddimi


----------



## baddimi (27. April 2012)

Noch eine Ergänzung,
baue ich die Festplatte in mein Notebook ein, funktioniert alles problemlos (die Festplatte hat ebenfalls Win 7 Pro x64 drauf).
Ausserdem erscheint die festplatte in der Datenträgerverwaltung als "Datenträger 1" mit dem Status "ungültig".

Gruß
Baddimi


----------



## hbf878 (28. April 2012)

baddimi schrieb:


> Der Adapter wird vom System erkannt und im "Gerätemanager" unter Laufwerke als "WDC WD32 00BEKT-75A250T0 USB Device" angezeigt.


das müsste eigentlich der name der festplatte sein




baddimi schrieb:


> In der Anleitung steht jedoch, dass der Adapter "JM20338 SATA, USB Combo" im Gerätemanager angezeigt werden soll.


wo soll er angezeigt werden? unter usb-geräte? hast du da schon geguckt? unter laufwerke sollte er jedenfalls nicht auftauchen

wie sieht das jetzt im gerätemanager genau aus? musst du vielleicht einen laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen?

hbf


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2012)

hast du den adapter vorher schon mal genutzt? könnte der einfach nen knacks haben? 

ansonsten würde sie auch anlaufen, wenn sie nicht erkannt wird. solange sie strom hat, springt sie halt an. ich denke, dass das problem somit beim adapter liegt. 

ich sehe auf conrad, der hat eine power und eine active LED. was sagen die beiden denn?


----------

